Ask HN: Does your macbook heat up on zoom calls? - cvaidya1986
======
ciprian_craciun
Mac's, PC's, OSX, Linux, Windows, I bet anything overheats when it touches
"modern" conferencing technologies (which really is just WebRTC behind the
scenes in many cases)... What is really curios is that even without video,
thus just audio, it still gets hot...

Heck, even opening GMail or doing light browsing makes my laptop try to take-
off from the desk (due to fans going full throttle)...

Who knows... Perhaps every site, sorry "web-app", is overtly doing crypto-
mining behind the scenes... :) :)

------
IceCreamGondola
Yes, nowhere near as bad as Slack though. Zoom is awful on iPhone, it drains
battery very quickly and has crashed my device probably 5 times in a row.

------
llampx
Ask HN: Does your Macbook heat up?

------
cvaidya1986
I think switching to minimal view helps a LOT.

------
LinuxBender
Yes

